
Women in Coworking Spaces - paulineroussel
https://www.coworkies.com/forum/30-amazing-women-in-coworking-spaces-62
======
paulineroussel
Discover on Coworkies the stories of 30 amazing women I have met while
traveling the world of coworking in 378 spaces in 46 cities. They are
founders, community managers and coworkers and they shared with me their
professional journeys. Happy International Women's Day to all the women around
here!

